# how to connect two laptops using a router to play LAN GAMES?



## x1kiMmi0x (Nov 26, 2007)

I have searched the internet for answers but it seems to me that i haven't gotten any clue how to solve my problems..

here we go..

i have set-up a network between mine's and my brother's laptop and eventually we can share folders.. one time, something went wrong and i can only see my terminal in the network i have made.. i looked for some answers over the net and found out that one of my brother's program was blocking his network capabilities (if that is the right term, excuse me for my lame English. XD) anyhow, i have managed to fix that and my only concern now is to connect our laptops to play LAN games... i don't know what is the problem.. i also tried using a cross-over cable but it only yielded the same result... i try to create a game and tries to get it but he doesn't see the game i created... same goes for me... he makes a game but when i try to enter it's as if there's no created game... Warcraft is the game to be exact... i'm not a computer geek or what.. i just read forum threads to solve my pc related problems.. and since i can't find any answers, i tried to making my question to fully help me.. 

oh, btw before something happened to my brother's connection we haven't played together any LAN games..


Thank you in advance.!

- x1kiMmi0x


----------



## ntafiend (Dec 28, 2008)

ok, just to start this off the right way, i do know some networking and have connected many games for LAN and WAN play. 

first off, unless you networks are set up different wherever you are, (i'm in the US) dont use a crossover. also i am assuming that you are both on the same side of the same router. 

go to start/ run and then type in cmd. this should bring up the command prompt. type in ipconfig. on both computers. write down the IPs and then type ping (ip) -ok, its hard to write commands properly this way but its "ping" then one "space" and then the "IP" of the computer that you are not on. 

hopefully it doesnt time out. since you did SOME file sharing im sure this works. 

when you start the game in warcraft, you should be able to host your own offline game. when you do this, watch for anything that has your ip or anything that says "port".

now that the game is started (there should be a lobby of some sort where you wait for other players), the other computer can connect. (join LAN, direct join, etc...) the important thing to look for on this computer is a place to enter an ip or port number. when you enter these numbers on the joining computer (not the hosting one) make sure you enter the same ip and port number the HOST computer is using. 


with some games you need to shut off firewalls, antivirus etc... with other you have to do port forwarding. think twice about doing any of these. for obvious reasons. 

i hope this helped and hope even more that you havent had to wait this long to join up and play your game.


----------



## Shular (Jan 7, 2009)

this problem happened to me a million times and it has the simplest solution though blizzard should've fixed it by now. the reason your two computers can't see eachother's games created is because you two don't have the same update version of warcraft 3. update both your warcraft 3 tft to the latest version and you'll be able to see eachother's game. you can update either on battle.net or you get download it manually from one of blizzard's patch pages. i suggest you use the ftp page to download since it lists all the previous patches for you, though a full patch should suffice. also there's a bug for warcraft 3 if your using a mac, but i'm assuming you're not.


----------

